# Great flush-cut saw



## abie

Perfect..
I own two ( One not used yet) and use it constantly for flush cuts.
works on the pull stroke and is worth the price.


----------



## BinghamtonEd

As I was writing the review, I began to think that for $8 I might just go get another one. The one I have seems to disappear for a week or two at a time.


----------



## robertb574

Ditto almost word for word what abie said. I have two. One not used yet. The other used for flush cuts. Bought first one a few years back. Bought 2nd about a year later for a backup.


----------



## cutmantom

I have two as well, I have used it to cut door casing and jambs when doing hardwood flooring and hit some nails, it still cuts but I bought the second one for a backup, I only paid 6.99 I think


----------



## MrRon

Amen to all the comments. Harbor Freight has it's gems and this saw is one of them.


----------



## bbasiaga

I have looked at this the last few times I was in there. Been thinking about it, but will definitely have to pick one up now.

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## paxorion

> I have looked at this the last few times I was in there. Been thinking about it, but will definitely have to pick one up now.
> 
> Thanks,
> Brian
> 
> - bbasiaga


Same here. Been needing a flush cut saw and have been on the fence about this HF saw or another (Shark saw or Veritas). Read this review and pulled the trigger yesterday and got this HF saw.


----------



## Racer2007

> Amen to all the comments. Harbor Freight has it s gems and this saw is one of them.
> 
> - MrRon


This saw is great , it comes sharp and pretty much stays that way unless you really abuse it.
It's true that not All HF tools are junk , Just like not all Higher Priced tools are good. You just have to check them out and touch them and you should be able to pick out the good from the bad. 
I Shop at HF and also at HD and Lowes and Woodcraft and Rockler and even the Local Flea Market , they all have their place for finding good tools as well as Junk .


----------



## DaleM

I've had mine for over ten years. It still works great as a flush cut saw and comes in handy any time I need a clean cut with a thin kerf. I have thought about buying one as a backup too in case they quit selling them, but not sure if I'll ever wear this one out.


----------



## RUINTUIT

I have one too. I've used the HF to cut perfectly sized fret slots for the one and only guitar I've made. The kerf was perfect and like everyone says it cuts very nice. I've found though that I like the sharpness and thinness of the Vaughn Bear Mini for most other things.


----------



## dustyal

I have similar comments as the others. My saw does have a problem of loose blade In handle. Easy fix if not so lazy.


----------



## wormil

BTW, these are carbon steel blades and can be resharpened, that's why they cut so well. They are also the perfect thickness for cutting fret slots.


----------



## BinghamtonEd

> I have similar comments as the others. My saw does have a problem of loose blade In handle. Easy fix if not so lazy.


Luckily mine is not loose, because I'm also a member of the lazy club.



> BTW, these are carbon steel blades and can be resharpened, that s why they cut so well. They are also the perfect thickness for cutting fret slots.
> 
> - Rick M.


See above, I'm lazy, I guess. With the number of teeth and the small size of them, I'll just be spending another $8 if mine gets dull. Maybe the dull one gets delegated to trimming branches or something.


----------



## Perri

Been looking to get one and wasn't sure. Bought it yesterday- thanks for the tip!


----------



## Racer2007

> I have similar comments as the others. My saw does have a problem of loose blade In handle. Easy fix if not so lazy.
> 
> *Luckily mine is not loose, because I m also a member of the lazy club.
> *
> 
> BTW, these are carbon steel blades and can be resharpened, that s why they cut so well. They are also the perfect thickness for cutting fret slots.
> 
> - Rick M.
> 
> See above, I m lazy, I guess. With the number of teeth and the small size of them, I ll just be spending another $8 if mine gets dull. Maybe the dull one gets delegated to trimming branches or something.
> 
> - BinghamtonEd


I joined that Club a few years ago myself , need to take a break from it for a while though .


----------



## b2rtch

I "love"mine too.
what are" fret slots"?


----------



## Racer2007

> I "love"mine too.
> what are" fret slots"?
> 
> - b2rtch


Frets are where you place your fingers when playing a Guitar so the slots are where you place the frets on the neck of the Guitar.
I think I got that right , I don't play the Guitar.


----------



## b2rtch

Thank you for the explanation Rich


----------



## ed220

I've had one in my tool drawer for a couple of years. Used it yesterday to flush cut some dowels. I was impressed with it and would buy another,especially at 8 bucks. Just goes to show you that you can get deals at Harbor
Freight, Just got to be careful.


----------



## MrRon

I looked at the flush cutting saws at HF and all were made in China, but one of them was made in Japan and that is the one I bought; great saw. I can't comment on the Chinese made ones.


----------

